# Soudain il le jette dans le ravin.



## Corsicum

_"Soudain il le jette dans le ravin."_
Imaginons la scène d’un homme projeté dans un ravin. 
Comment traduire en Italien, il me semble que «_ a__ll'improvviso_ » ne traduit pas la notion de rapidité d’action ?
Grazie


----------



## patrovytt

Corsicum said:


> _"Soudain il le jette dans le ravin."_
> Imaginons la scène d’un homme projeté dans un ravin.
> Comment traduire en Italien, il me semble que «_ a__ll'improvviso_ » ne traduit pas la notion de rapidité d’action ?
> Grazie


- in modo inatteso
- di colpo
- repentinamente
- all'istante
sono solo alcune possibilità...


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonsoir
anche: 
subito, immediatamente, senza alcun indugio.
Ma sono soltanto sfumature/variazioni minime se non sinonomi rispetto a quanto già proposto da altri.
Saluti
E.


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille

«_D__i colpo_ »  traduit bien la rapidité d'action et me semble très parlant, pertinent.
 
Pour bien sentir le contexte, pourriez vous traduire l’expression complète ?  
Grazie.


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Corsicum,

All'improvviso lo butta nel burrone 
Improvvisamente, lo butta nel burrone o Lo butta nel burrone, improvvisamente  o Lo butta improvvisamente nel burrone

Hai ragione, c'è si' l'idea della rapidità ma forse si insiste di piu' sulla sorpresa perchè "all'improvviso" significa che non te l'aspetti, ma succede comunque "di colpo". Cioè c'è la rapidità ma unita alla sorpresa.

Il verbo buttare insieme a burrone suona male per via della doppia "bu". I verbi gettare e tirare andrebbero bene per degli oggetti, non per un uomo
Rimane secondo me solo "lancia".

Se si vuole insistere sulla rapidità, anche "scaglia" che dà anche l'idea di forza, che ci vuole per lanciare un uomo.

Di colpo, lo lancia nel burrone o Lo lancia di colpo nel burrone             con "di colpo" c'è piu' rapidità

Di scatto, lo lancia nel burrone o Lo lancia di scatto nel burrone             qui c'è ancora piu rapidità, è proprio un gesto "scattante"

Con "subito" secondo si insiste sul tempo intercorso tra il momento precedente e il momento del lancio, cioè sono azioni in rapida successione.

ad es. Lo lancia subito (giù) nel burrone

ecc.

per non citare i sinonimi di burrone (i migliori secondo me sono: crepaccio, precipizio e voragine): balza, baratro, abisso, crepaccio, precipizio, scoscendimento, spaccatura, strapiombo, voragine || _Vedi anche: _canalone, dirupo, salto, forra, gola, orrido, scarpata, canyon, anfratto

Bonne nuit


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera  a tutti
Forse così viene evidenziata l'azione di forza:
...lo scaraventa subito nel burrone...
...subito lo scaraventa nel burrone...
Saluti
E.


----------



## patrovytt

Corsicum said:


> Grazie mille
> 
> «_D__i colpo_ » traduit bien la rapidité d'action et me semble très parlant, pertinent.
> 
> Pour bien sentir le contexte, pourriez vous traduire l’expression complète ?
> Grazie.


 
...di colpo, all'improvviso, lo scaraventa nel burrone...


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille
C’est un échantillon parfait…
 
_Ps : pour les curieux, voici l’usage comparatif que j’en fait :_
http://www.forucorsu.com/t153-PUNTEGHJU-ghjocu-linguisticu-da-sciappavi-u-capu.htm?start=90


----------



## zone noire

patrovytt said:


> ...di colpo, all'improvviso, lo scaraventa nel burrone...


 
Questa secondo me è la traduzione che rende meglio l'idea di un gesto inaspettato e rapido : _di colpo, all'improvviso_ (sorpresa per qualcosa che avviene inaspettatamente) _scaraventare_ (azione decisa e veloce).
Perfetto


----------



## Corsicum

*Zone noire*, merci pour ton avis qui est très intéressant.
Je n’ai pas retrouvé en Italien l’usage imagé d’un terme dérivé de «_ l’éclair »_ «_ fulmine, lampo_ » pour traduire simultanément les deux notions dans un seul terme : la surprise et la rapidité, la soudaineté d’un événement.
http://www.etimo.it/?term=lampo&find=Cerca
« _Lampo, lampare, fulmine_ » : sauf erreur, ne semblent pas pouvoir être utilisé en Italien de façon imagée dans ce contexte ?
Comme par exemple :
_Al’lampo, lo scaraventa nel burrone..._
_Tel l’éclair, …_


----------



## zone noire

Corsicum said:


> _Lampo, lampare, fulmine_ » : sauf erreur, ne semblent pas pouvoir être utilisé en Italien de façon imagée dans ce contexte ?
> Comme par exemple :
> _Al’lampo, lo scaraventa nel burrone..._
> _Tel l’éclair, …_


 
Non, en effet on ne peut pas dire "al lampo" en Italien mais "in un lampo" : _in un lampo, lo scaraventa nel burrone_ est également possibile


----------



## Ruminante

"In un lampo" si riferisce alla rapidità dell'azione.
Se vogliamo riferirci alla persona che svolge l'azione, allora possiamo dire "come un fulmine".
Complimenti a ermannoitaly per aver trovato il termine "scaraventare"


----------

